# treatment for embarassing male problem



## Sustainable Joy (Nov 17, 2007)

My husband has had a jock itch problem for a LONG time now. We bought some over-the-counter ointment, but he did not use it consistently enough to affect any change. 

If any of you know of a natural way to treat this, I'd really appreciate it. The shorter the treatment, the better, as I will have to NAG him each and every time.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

try some antifungal foot powder/ spray, such as what is used to athlete's foot. also, after bathing, make sure the area is clean and totally dry. he can use a blow dryer on the low setting if that helps.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

He can try splashing a bit of Apple Cider Vinegar in the area then dry thoroughly.
Can try a Calendula ointment...or Plantain & Chamomile...Chickweed.


----------



## njmama (Jan 4, 2006)

I would have him take garlic internally and encourage air circulation in the area. Just wear loose fitting cotton pants around the house, sleep in boxers, you get the idea. Dry thoroughly after bathing. If he was up to it you could have him wash with a decoction of garlic or ginger.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Forget creams and lotions and other moisture-based products. Use a powder instead! You can probably get an antifungal baby powder that will do the job very well, or you can just use bicarbonate of soda (or cornflour/cornstarch) on its own, or with a few drops of tea-tree oil added to it. 

Use a hairdryer to dry the area after bathing, change towels and wash them after each use (to stop the spread of spores). Wear loose undies and trousers (no tight jeans), and if at all possible to some nude sunbathing as often as possible! Never underestimate the healing powers of fresh air and sunlight. It's a good idea to put a few drops of tea-tree oil into the final rinse after washing undies and towels etc, too. 

Here in Australia, this product is very effective. I daresay you have something similar in your part of the world.

http://www.beautyheaven.com.au/products/11768--Curash-Anti-Rash-Baby-Powder


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

Our pediatrician said just put some vinegar and water in the bottom of the bathtub and have the kids put hteir feet in it to get rid of persistant foot fungus. It worked wonderfull, we only did it twice, and had been using the OTC antifungals for months and it kept comming back. The vinegar stopped it. 
So, I would recommend a light vinegar / water solution a couple times. great anti-fungal. 
I have also heard that head and shoulders gets rid of some fungus. Shampoo there with that??? 
Good luck, must be frustrating.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

I found the best cure to use cornstarch when getting dressed in the morning after my shower. It also helps to get more air circulation into the area at night but that might cause other problems when your DW becomes pregnant .....

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Walk around nekkid.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

It's essential to bathe daily and use a good anti-fungal product. Are you also using an anti-fungal product? If not then there's a 100% likelihood you are cross-infecting each other and you might not have any symptoms. Tell him he's cut-off until you've both ensured that you've completely gotten rid of the problem. That ought to make him more conscientious about using a daily treatment and you won't have to nag at him, all you have to do is say "no". 
.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I have good luck with fungal skin infections by washing often, rinsing well, drying well and using baby powder that has aloe vera and vit E in it. Keeping the area dry and using cornstarch based baby powder helped, but the aloe vera/vit E powder is more effective.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Problem with powders is that they ATTRACK and HOLD moisture...if afraid of the barrier that an ointment would provide then use TEAS as a splash...Calendula, Chamomile, Chickweed, Plantain, Arnicia are ALL intended for such issues


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

I am Not Looking at a Bottle right now but I think it is Spelled Zeazorbs or Close, Its over the counter at a Good Drug Store and it will have him Healed in a couple days or so if he will follow the directions. Better than anything I have ever Tried. I had it So bad I could barely walk and no type powder was working, in one day of using this I was Soooooo Much better, in two days I was back to normal, after the 3rd day I did not use it any more until I felt like I was getting it again, then I used this for one Day, because I did not let it get bad. If He Uses This-----------He MUST be completely dry after showering/bathing. I too used a Hair Dryer to dry myself. Good Luck to him!!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

This is what the Merck Manual of Medical Information, Home Edition [1997] has to say about jock itch:

Jock itch (groin ringworm) can be caused by a variety of fungi and yeasts. It's much more common in men than in women and develops more frequently in warm weather. The infection produces red, ring-like areas, sometimes with small blisters in the skin around the groin and over the upper, inner thighs. The condition can be quite itchy and even painful. Recurrence is common because the fungi can survive indefinitely on the skin. Even with proper treatment, a susceptible person may have repeated infections.

Treatment

Most fungal skin infections, except those of the scalp and nails, are mild, and antifungal creams usually cure them. Many effecive antifungal creams can be purchased without a prescription. Antifungal powders are generally not as good for treating fungal infections. The active ingredients in antifungal medications include miconazole, clotrimazole, econazole, and ketoconazole. Usually, creams are applied twice a day, and treatment should continue for 7 to 10 days after the rash completely disappears. If the cream is stopped too soon, the infection may not be eradicated, and the rash will return. Several days may pass before antifungal creams take effect. In the meantime, corticosteroid creams are often used to help relieve itching and pain. Low-dose hydrocortisone is available over the counter; more potent corticosteroids require a prescription.

For more serious or stubbon infections, a doctor may prescribe several months of therapy with griseofulvin, sometimes together with antifungal creams. Griseofulvin, which is taken by mouth, is very effective, but it may cause side effects such as headache, upset stomach, sensitivity to light, rashes, swelling, and reduced numbers of white blood cells. After treatment with griseofulvin stops, the infection may return. A doctor may also prescribe ketoconazole for fungal skin infections. Like griseofulvin, oral ketoconazole can have serious side effects, including liver disease.

Keeping the infected areas clean and dry helps thwart further fungal growth and promote skin healing. Infected areas should be washed frequently with soap and water, then dusted with talcum powder. Doctors often recommend avoiding powders containing cornstarch because it can promote fungal growth.

If a fungal skin infection oozes, a bacterial infection also may have developed. Such an infection may require treatment with antibiotics. Some doctors prescribe antibiotics that can be applied to the skin; others prescribe antibiotics that must be taken by mouth. Dilute Burrow's solution or Whitfield's ointment (both available without a prescription) also may be used to help dry the oozing skin.

We bought the Merck Manual of Medical Information (Home Edition) at a bookstore. You can also buy it through amazon.com. Also, every public library I've ever been to has a copy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Dermatologist.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I have tried just about everything mentioned already, plus a couple of prescription creams, and the thing that works best (only thing to give real results) is tea tree oil.
If I use it morning and night for a week or so, things start to clear up. We get small spray bottles that work well.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Ahem......offer to apply the ointment for him!


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

This may sound weird, but hey, if it works....

DH had a foot fungus he couldn't get rid of that he got during a deployment. We tried it all, and finally I got out the bottle of purple stuff....*Gentian Violet* and tried that. I took a cotton swab stick and soaked it, not to dripping though, just a dip in the bottle, then covered (painted it on) to just beyond the infection area. Within a day it stopped bothering him, within a week it was gone. I don't think it's come back since he's not complained since then. 

I used it when dsyoungest had thrush and it worked great for that as well. 

You usually can get it at the pharmacy, but may have to ask for it at the counter, but last I saw it was over the counter where the iodine and ear stuff was.


----------



## oldmania (Jan 25, 2007)

Wash with Selson blue shampoo - only the original with the dark blue bottle and red lid. Don't know why, but this works in very short time. We keep a bottle in the shower for that purpose. This was recommended by doctor at VA who was from the Phillipines - She said heat rash was very common problem in her country and this is what works.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

ensure that he bathes with regularity and changes his underwear daily... losing weight (if necessary) also will help.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

marvella said:


> ... make sure the area is clean and totally dry. he can use a blow dryer on the low setting if that helps.


Ex-GF walked in on me using the blow dryer on that area one day (I tend to get a heat rash right in the crease at the top of my legs) and accused me of having a perverted affair with the blow dryer. I tried to explain...

Try an anti-fungal powder spray that contains tolnaftate, but if you have to nag him to keep using it, it must not be that bad or that embarassing to scratch it. :shrug:


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

otc womens yeast products sometimes work. Just use it as a cream.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Yogurt externally on the infection and by eating is also helpful. Change sheets and wash them in hot water very often. Same with towels and clothes. these things can be very hard to control and a trip to the Dr. might not be a bad idea.


----------



## wewantout (Feb 7, 2007)

Mexana WORKS LIKE A DREAM


----------



## countrymouse2b (Mar 13, 2008)

boxer shorts help, too! Sorry if this was already mentioned.


----------



## shorton (Apr 5, 2008)

It may sound strange but it will work. Place Vodka on a cotton ball and rub on area daily and it will dry right up.


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

shorton said:


> It may sound strange but it will work. Place Vodka on a cotton ball and rub on area daily and it will dry right up.


I'll take that shaken, not stirred. :grit:


----------

